# Do not know what to do



## FOH (Jun 29, 2013)

I am a broken woman. My husband who cheated on me left me and up until lately I could hold it together. Why would a man who left me for another woman take my savings, file taxes claiming me and he has not helped me and then try to remove his name from a lease when he lives with the woman he left me for? Why is he so hell bent on me moving when he does not pay the rent or have not given me a dime since. 

What is the issue with leaving me alone at least out of respect. What is wrong? Is that my thinking?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Because he is one selfish bastard.

Talk to your lawyer ASAP and tell him/her he took everything. You are entitled half of what what he took. Get bank records showing he emptied upon leaving. Don't let him get away with it.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Because he is one selfish bastard.
> 
> Talk to your lawyer ASAP and tell him/her he took everything. You are entitled half of what what he took. Get bank records showing he emptied upon leaving. Don't let him get away with it.


100% correct.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FOH (Jun 29, 2013)

thanks guys. what kind of love would do this? he is like night and day. He told attorney that he made a mistake with the taxes. I still have not gotten any of my money. is doing all this means he is trying to destroy me.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

It's all about him, not you.

Refuse to be a victim.

Consult your attorney. Fight him legally.


----------



## FOH (Jun 29, 2013)

Three strikes all about him? I do not understand. Please be patient with me and explain.


----------



## ReGroup (Dec 6, 2012)

FOH said:


> Three strikes all about him? I do not understand. Please be patient with me and explain.


Most times when a spouse ventures outside the marriage and makes reckless decisions - it has little to do with the betrayed/left behind spouse. Why in this forum we suggest that the Individual work on themselves and not the other spouse.

Redirect your focus on to you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

